# Substitutions



## norgeskog (Feb 28, 2005)

I need some help from all of you experts.  I have been going through recipes and am now working on my mother's hand written cookbook from the 40's.  I remember some of the recipes but she used Crisco, Spry and Lard, and I refuse to use either one.  I only cook with butter, or if the recipe calls for liquid, I use EVOO or vegetable oil.  

If I substitute the butter for the Crisco, spry or lard, do I use exact amounts?  The consistence of the cristo and spry is different from butter.  I imagine I could subsitute equal for the lard as it is also animal fat, albiet a different type.  I would not use a liquid if the recipe called for a solid fat.  Some of the recipes are for pastries which is sensitive.  I am not worried about the savory foods only the cakes and such.  

What say ye experts?????  One of her recipes is actually  named Crisco Gold Cake and calls for 5 egg yolks and no egg whites.  The recipe below it is Crisco White Cake, and uses 5 egg whites and no yolks.  I remember them and they were delicious.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 28, 2005)

Shortening is 100% fat.  American butter is about 80% fat.  Depending on the reci[e, you'd have to do the math and add more butter.  You probably should reduce the amount of liquid as well to compensate for he water in the butter.

Of course, some recipes, like baked goods, are more fussy than others.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 1, 2005)

Different fats are used for different reasons in baking - so when you start substituting expect some differences in flavor, texture, and keeping qualities. Butter, Spry and Crisco which are basically the same thing, and lard all have unique properties. 

If you want to substitute butter for Crisco/Spry ... Crisco is about 15% air, butter is about 20% water. If you're trying to replace Crisco with butter by volume - decrease the liquid in the recipe by 1 Tablespoon per 1/2 cup (1 stick) of butter. 2 Cups of butter = 2 1/3 cups Crisco. 1-pound of butter = 13.7-oz Crisco.

I don't eat that many pastries - so I can't see the advantage in monkeying around with a proven recipe for an occasional treat.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 1, 2005)

Michael, you're a genius. I agree that it doesn't seem a person would want to mess with a good recipe , but to each his or her own, I guess.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 1, 2005)

I remember Crisco in the house as a kid but have never heard of Spry.  Is it a Crisco wannabe?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm afraid Spry was before your time mudbug.  :roll: 

It was first introduced in 1936 by Lever Brothers to compete with Crisco - and at one time had 1/2 the shortening market, so I guess it was a little more than just a "wannabe" - it was a major player in it's day. It was phased out and dropped somewhere between 1957-1960, after they dropped their radio drama program with Aunt Jenny that they sponsored in 1956.

Spry and Crisco are basically identical in that they are both whipped hydrogenated vegetable oil. There might have been some differences in the blend of oils, or how much air was whipped into them, etc. - but basically the same thing.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks, Michael, for the info.  It's nice to know there's _something_ that was before my time.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 2, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I remember Crisco in the house as a kid but have never heard of Spry.  Is it a Crisco wannabe?



exactly mudbug, it is not available any more, probably not seen since late 50's or early 60's.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 2, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> If you want to substitute butter for Crisco/Spry ... Crisco is about 15% air, butter is about 20% water. If you're trying to replace Crisco with butter by volume - decrease the liquid in the recipe by 1 Tablespoon per 1/2 cup (1 stick) of butter. 2 Cups of butter = 2 1/3 cups Crisco. 1-pound of butter = 13.7-oz Crisco.
> 
> I don't eat that many pastries - so I can't see the advantage in monkeying around with a proven recipe for an occasional treat.



Thanks Michael for the info.  WIth the pastries, which I do not use often, I will try to substitute the butter as I refuse to use crisco or lard.  Thanks again.


----------



## Alix (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey norgeskog, I am wondering why the big No to Crisco and to lard? I am thinking that you don't like the animal fat part of lard, and the hydrogenated part of the Crisco. Right? OK, so having said that...butter is still animal fat. Is it because lard is rendered that you won't use it? 

As I read this, I realize it sounds like criticism and it is NOT meant that way. It is purely curiousity.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 2, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Hey norgeskog, I am wondering why the big No to Crisco and to lard? I am thinking that you don't like the animal fat part of lard, and the hydrogenated part of the Crisco. Right? OK, so having said that...butter is still animal fat. Is it because lard is rendered that you won't use it?
> 
> As I read this, I realize it sounds like criticism and it is NOT meant that way. It is purely curiousity.



I believe that butter is more healthy, it is made from milk.  Lard is pure animal fat, the fat is different.  and you are right on with the crisco.


----------



## Alix (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks for the confirmation. I am glad I didn't come off as critical! I just like to make sure I understand things so in the future I know where you are coming from if you need something from me. 

Did you get my PM? My computer crashed just as I sent it so I wasn't sure if you got it.


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 3, 2005)

Substitute bacon grease for everything.  :P


----------



## Alix (Mar 3, 2005)

LOL Bang! Bacon grease pastry...yum!


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 3, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Thanks for the confirmation. I am glad I didn't come off as critical! I just like to make sure I understand things so in the future I know where you are coming from if you need something from me.
> 
> Did you get my PM? My computer crashed just as I sent it so I wasn't sure if you got it.



I did not, sorry about your computer.  They do that, unfortunately when least expected.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 4, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> I believe that butter is more healthy, it is made from milk.  Lard is pure animal fat, the fat is different.  and you are right on with the crisco.



Sometimes our "beliefs" are based on handed-down "myths" ...

The fact is ... butter is made from the fats in milk ... and fats are fats, and the only difference between them is in the ratio of saturated, mono-unsaturated, poly-unsaturated, and if they contain natural cholestrol or not. Trans-fats (the new buggaboo catch-phrase) are just mono-unsaturated fats that have been changed in "apperance" - they are still unsaturated fats but they "appear" to be saturated .... kind of like if you have curly hair and put a starightener on it .... it's the same hair but it looks and behaves differently.

Without going into the differeces between the different fats, lets just say ... butter has more saturated fat than lard, and crisco has less than either.

I'm going to post a comparative analysis in the next couple of days ....


----------

